# tealight packaging



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

This is something that I made for our tealights:

http://sweetascanbeehoneyfarm.com/neat-candles/tealight-beeswax-candles/

cost is cheap, fun and it really does, to me at least, look good!


----------



## honeyshack (Jan 6, 2008)

very nice, how much did that cost and did you do the printing yourself?


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

to pack size, it cost .09 which includes the paper, bag and 2 staples. I did do the printint myself. No cost as I have access to black ink.


----------

